# DIY aquarium rack



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

An engineering buddy asked me about shelf load on my rack as it is only 2x4 construction. I did a little google hunting and came across the site below. Now you can calculate the sag of your DIY project. My rack is 60in x 12in x 72in tall and holds four 29 gallon aquariums. The bottom shelf is 18in from the floor and the next shelf is about 48in from the floor. Top "shelf" holds the power strip and air pump for the tanks.

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator/


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is a picture as I know you want one


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

If the 2x4's that run horizontally are setting in notches in the vertical 2x4's, and not just screwed onto them, then they are fine. The bottom horizontal members look to be sitting in notches which works. The top ones, appear like they might be as well, though the paint (or missing paint) is throwing me off.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

With that sagulator site you linked, the thickness of the shelf ends up being the height of the 2x4's (3.5") the plywood on top if any, adds to that measurement and adds lateral stability. with roughly 600 lbs on each shelf, the deflection is 0.02" total (without any plywood).


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes, I did dado the vertical 2x4.


----------

